# Any opinions/experiences with ProTrader?



## mhubert (14 March 2006)

Has anyone out there bought anything from this company? What do you think of their products & services? Their web site seems like everyone else - seminars, software, etc.

thanks


----------



## Julia (14 March 2006)

mhubert said:
			
		

> Has anyone out there bought anything from this company? What do you think of their products & services? Their web site seems like everyone else - seminars, software, etc.
> 
> thanks




Hello mhubert

I had their free CD/trial last year, took a look and decided against it.
They do keep at you.   I have had I don't know how many phone calls from them but they seem to have finally given up now.  When I get the "hard sell" it just reaffirms my decision to leave it alone.

Julia


----------



## mhubert (14 March 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Hello mhubert
> 
> I had their free CD/trial last year, took a look and decided against it.
> They do keep at you.   I have had I don't know how many phone calls from them but they seem to have finally given up now.  When I get the "hard sell" it just reaffirms my decision to leave it alone.
> ...




Thanks for that.

Their web site looks very American, I must say. All these companies are starting to look the same to me!

And every one of these companies I've come across that sells "great" software  do the hard sell. I'm forming the same opinion as you!  And starting to wonder if there really is any Australian company that doesn't.

regards


----------

